# Game 70: Bobcats vs. 76ers (3/23/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (25-41) vs. Philadelphia 76ers

7:30 pm
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
This small-ball thing is working surprisingly well, with late-game comebacks against the Cavaliers and Celtics. The key is Gerald Wallace holding up defensively against bigger players and Matt Carroll, Raymond Felton and Walter Herrmann nailing long jump shots.

*SIXERS UPDATE:*
Remember when the Bobcats lost three straight by 30 or more? The 76ers are in a similar fix, with back-to-back losses by a combined 71 points.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Morrison/Wallace/Brezec

76ers




































Miller/Green/Iguodala/Hunter/Dalembert

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Andre Iguodala vs. Alan Anderson















Iguodala has become the Sixers' go-to guy. The Bobcats don't have Derek Anderson (bruised knee), but Alan Anderson did a nice job as a fill-in defender, and is a bigger guy who can drive to the rim.​
I have work tonight so I doubt I'll be here for this one untill the 4th quarter


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Alright I pretty much missed the first quarter but let's get this started.

Brutal first half defensively.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

My bad I had to stay later then I thought I would but we ended up losing 108-97


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I turned this game on at the end and BK was in instead of Raymond.I don't know why,only that Felton had a lot of turnovers again.Only watched for a few seconds.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just from reading Bonnel's blog it said Felton was hit in the thigh by Louis Williams and was limping. Probably the reason for that. Still, he's been turnin it over way too much 

The thing with Felton is that he seems to never miss games with injuries and trys to play through them. It's good to have a tough player like that but we aren't contending for anything and he shouldn't be trying to make up for allt he other players missing time. 

Just take a seat when you need some rest


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/140/story/61623.html

Not a flattering Article for Mr Felton.Among other things it says he has had 25 TO's in the last four games.I probably knew it was something pretty close to that...But I was content not to do the math.


----------

